# T5 25w or T5 30w?



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Seemingly, I could increase the light in my tank by 'upgrading' from the ZooMed bulbs 36" T5's (25watts each) to the Coralife 36" bulbs T5's (30watts each).

I am working with a 46 gallon cichlid tank and going to add low light plants.
Currently have 50 watts. If I move to the Coralife's, I would have 60 watts.

That seems like a nice difference. What am I missing here?


Let me sneak in a second question here. I have the option of using two single strip lights...or one double strip light. On the two singles, each bulb would have it's own reflector. On the double, the two bulbs would share one. What would be your choice, and why?


----------

